# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Help Identify Please

## tonyball

Can anyone identify this particular plant? It is fast growing and invasive and appears to be a vine but can be separated very easily just by pulling out any section and all you have to do is drop it in a tank with good lighting and it will overtake it in a few weeks.thanks for any help

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Appears to be Tradescantia fluminensis

----------


## tonyball

> Appears to be Tradescantia fluminensis


 Thank you so very much it, appears you are absolutely correct! I was able to find these other common names after you identified it: green wandering Jew, small leaf spiderwort, white-flowered wandering Jew, inch plant, speedy Jenny. Again I say Thanks

----------


## Tongue Flicker

> Thank you so very much it, appears you are absolutely correct! I was able to find these other common names after you identified it: green wandering Jew, small leaf spiderwort, white-flowered wandering Jew, inch plant, speedy Jenny. Again I say Thanks


No prob. Speedy jenny sounds a drug slang to me than a plant really lol..

----------

